# 1968 LeMans Transmission??



## BaDaBooM (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello

As some of you might have seen from some of my previous posts I am busy restoring an 1968 LeMans and picking things up as I go.

Can someone PLEASE help identify this transmission for me? It does not seem to be anything I can find...

Sorry I could not get the whole pan in one photo so I combined them to make the image.

Thanks in advance.

BaDaBooM


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks like the '68 2 speed AT, Used with OHC & 350 models;
http://www.thefirstgensite.com/library/68sm/2spdauto/2spdauto.html


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

X2 ST-300 2-speed auto used on Buick, Olds, Pontiac. NOT the same as a Powerglide. Look at #B27 in this ID Chart.


----------



## BaDaBooM (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks guys.

Damn I wish it was at least a 3 speed. Maybe I should look at a 2004R replacement, from what I can tell the diff ratio is 2.56 so it is going to be worse than a dog off the line :crying:


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Some folks really like the ST-300, others don't. My brother had one in his '65 Olds 442 and grew tired of it. He found a TH400 from a wrecked Delta 88 and put it in his 442. It felt like he had added 100hp during off the line performance (butt meter). It's your car....a TH350 is a boltin with same driveshaft...would be a cheaper swap as the TH7000R4 needs a lot of internal beefing up to survive behind a Pontiac engine. Just sayin'.


----------



## BaDaBooM (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks 68gto.

Its only a mild 350, stock but with a GTO intake, quadrajet and duel exhaust.

Also not the 700R4 as there is a lot of mods that have to be done to make it fit including shortening the drive shaft. I'm in South Africa so spares and parts are not readily available, by that I mean import only. I have a place called rocket88, they are looking if they can get me a 2004R but it will come via ship so lead time is 3 months..

Really think the 2004R won't last with the stock internals?

I will definitely keep the ST as it is original and has the chassis no stamped on.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Here is a link with thoughts from guys who have switched to 200R4 behind Pontiacs. Their links will give you more info. Since you are overseas, you will have to make careful decisions as everything is expensive (shipping costs, duties, taxes, etc.) for you. Keep asking questions if this doesn't help. (Also, you might join that PY forum as there are more Pontiac guys there than here since this forum is limited to GTO/LeMans.)

Best of luck to you!

200-4R Longevity - PY Online Forums


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Even a lowly TH350 is a huge improvement over the 2 speed with it's sluggish 1.76 low gear. The TH350 will, as stated above, make the car feel like it has 100 more horsepower. Fuel mileage will be better in town, too. It's a direct bolt-in.


----------



## Lemans newbie (Feb 13, 2020)

Is the bolt pattern the same on a th300 and a th350?


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Lemans newbie said:


> Is the bolt pattern the same on a th300 and a th350?


As long as it is a BOP pattern (buick olds pontiac)


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Lemans newbie said:


> Is the bolt pattern the same on a th300 and a th350?



*3 year old post* - April 25, 2017. Hopefully the question has been solved by now.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

3 years old or not, it's good to have an answer if someone else is doing a search and stumbles on this thread the question may be solved for an individual.


----------

